# Back on April 22..



## Road Guy (Jun 13, 2006)

I wasnt this anxious to get the results back...

I wonder if over the months if I have led myself to believe I did better than I actually did..

Anyone else have similar thoughts...


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 13, 2006)

No, I am still worried that I did not pass the exam.

As soon as I got home, I was checking all the answers. Most of the questions in question, I selected correctly.

Now those "easy" questions, those are cause for concern.


----------



## SCPE (Jun 13, 2006)

Don't go there. I don't want to think of failure at this point. I felt good coming out of the exam. If I failed, I wouldn't know where to start.


----------



## JoeysVee (Jun 13, 2006)

Well I've said a million times I didn't pass so I'm not excited about studying again. I hope the rest of you passed but then again I don't wanna be the only one.


----------



## cdhanners (Jun 13, 2006)

I think I am in the same boat. I was sure I passed, 38 minimum correct in the am, and 30 correct minimum in the pm. But as time goes by I second guess myself, what if my numbering got off, what if I forgot to convert some unit, the list goes on and on.

I have alot riding on this, if I don't pass I don't know what I will do. I have already began setting my own consulting firm, and old clients are calling me asking me if I got my number yet. I can't wait, and it sure will be embarising if I FAIL.


----------



## meers (Jun 13, 2006)

I am worried as well about the exam results. I have had dreams where I failed the test which made me wonder how i actually did on test. Also, everone saying the test was so easy I am just hoping they won't have a stupid cutscore of 65 questions or up! or prolly they will! :dunno:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 13, 2006)

On 4/22, I didn't even care about the results that bad. I was just too relieved to be done.

By the time I started thinking about results a few days later, I didn't sweat it much, because they were so far off.

Now that they are imminent, I'm freking out like the rest of you.

Like someone said, every day we _don't_ hear back, means its more likely tomorrow is the day.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 13, 2006)

I couldnt even count the # of "how many I think I got correct"

The afternoon seemed to roll along smooth, but I dont have any clue about the morning "stuff"

I just hope that time hasnt set me up for failure..


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 13, 2006)

> 38 minimum correct in the am, and 30 correct minimum in the pm.


Damn,

I wish I were you. If I pass, it will be by 1 question prolly. :blink:


----------



## Kipper (Jun 13, 2006)

The hard ones I worked and came up with an answer most nearly to one of theirs, worries me that I made a dumb mistake.

The easy ones seemed almost to easy which worried me that I went by it to quick without really thinking about it.

Like I told my wife. If I passed it is truly a miracle. rayers:

For me this is a process, I have been out of school to long and 6 minutes to work a problem is not enough time for me.

Yes I am slow!

The one thing I do know is I will pass!

[SIZE=8pt]Eventually[/SIZE].


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 13, 2006)

I hate when you get the approximate answer that is right smack between two choices.

If it's like: A - 1, B - 10, C - 100, D - 1,000

And you get 90 for an answer, that's fine.

It's when two choices are 14 and 16 and you get 15 that it really sucks.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 13, 2006)

:lol:

I didnt have any that close. most of my answers were either "right on available" - off course that doesnt meant they were "right" but they were very close to a possible answer..


----------



## Kipper (Jun 13, 2006)

Which one would be most nearly.

Is it like "The Price Is Right", you can't go over.

I guess it depends on the problem and whether you have limits.

OH GOD!!! Now I am obsessing.

I am so looking forward to studying again. [SIZE=21pt]NOT!!!!![/SIZE]

:brick: :suicide:


----------



## statedogg (Jun 13, 2006)

I left thinking I was probably going to be borderline. I think as time has passed wishful thinking has turned into wishful believing that I passed. The thought of repeating this process, study, test, wait. Isn't appealing to me.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 13, 2006)

_I think as time has passed wishful thinking has turned into wishful believing that I passed. _

Thats exactly how I am feeling...


----------



## Timber (Jun 13, 2006)

I hope this madness ends in a couple of weeks. I don't know how ,I don't know when, but someday soon i'm driving cross country to Califorinia, going surfing, and check out vegas along the way. I'm celebrating this wait either way. :beerchug

:beerchug

;guns; :cig:


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 13, 2006)

During half-time (between AM and PM), I thought for sure I was in trouble. I didn't do muc better in the evening. I felt that it could go either way.

I think I have been feeling better over the months than I did back then.

I am just trying to stay positive.

Ed


----------



## singlespeed (Jun 13, 2006)

It'll be a large single malt scotch for me either way :cig:

And, we'll know soon (relatively speaking of course - since a week or so is nothing compared to the seven weeks we've already waited).

By comparison, if I would have taken the medical boards on April 22, I would have had results three weeks ago :true: (medical board exam was on the same date in MI)


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 13, 2006)

I made a spreadsheet to estimate the number correct. It used logic giving myself credit for about 90% of the ones I felt confident I got correct (leaving the 10% room for stupid mistakes) and then crediting 50% for those I made educated guesses on and 25% for those I made fill-in-the blank wilde guesses on.

I came up with a min and max correct not recalling the exact number in each category.

I think I came up with a total of 51 to 60 correct, averaging around 55 to 56.

That's obsessing!! :thumbsup: But it helped me keep what little sanity I had left!

Ed


----------



## singlespeed (Jun 13, 2006)

Similar story, but I added a hard luck factor. I made the spreadsheet the week after the exam - my wife rolled her eyes at me big time. But, at the time, I thought I would have had to miss all my guesses (educated and wild-a$$) to fail.

Today, I'm not so sure :dunno:

Either way, I'll be extremely grateful if I don't have to sit for the exam again :bow:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 13, 2006)

I felt really solid coming out of the morning. At halftime, I had so much nervous energy because I felt real good about it, that I had to force myself to calm down and focus on the afternoon.

I didn't want to get overconfident or be still patting myself on the back from the AM that I screwed up the PM.

I walked around town and shot the breeze with VTSkier.


----------

